# Two Hydraulic Oil Filters?



## Skyharbor (May 13, 2020)

Call it "newbie" pilot question!

I changed the oil on my 2014 New Holland Boomer 37 today. All went well, found the oil drain plug in the front oil pan that did not look like what the Maintenance Manual showed, but oil came out so I figured it was the right plug.

The oil filter felt like it was welded on,but got it too. And once I cleaned off the oil filler tube, that went well too, but it was really encrusted in gunk. Who knew a yellow cap was hiding down there!

But, as I was under the tractor looking for the oil pan lug, I noticed a long white vertically hung cylindrical filter, that has word hydraulic written on it. I had already seen another hydraulic filter, a horizontal black filter on the lower right side under the operator platform.

Does this tractor have two hydraulic oil filters? Really? Why would it need two?

Any ideas?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The long white vertical filter is probably the "Hydraulic oil filter" and the small black one would most likely be the hydraulic filter for the Hydrostatic drive. The information on how to service and change oils and filters should be all described in your Operators Manual.... are you referring to the Operators manual as the Maintenance Manual?


----------



## Skyharbor (May 13, 2020)

Thanks PogoBill....yes you are right, I went back to the "Operator's Manual" and it only marginally mentions that one filter is the hydraulic oil filter and the other one for the hydrostatic drive. But no mention of where to even add fluid to replace the fluid that I would lose when changing the filters. Not very well written for newbies. The diagrams do show one horizontal and one vertical but little else. My NH has 269 hours on it, and the rec is for change at 300 hours, but not sure if that is for the filters or the fluid too. You tractor experts find this funny, the problems and questions we have, but these manuals should be more user friendly.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There should be a check list, or a chart, in the manual somewhere that states tractor hours and what needs to be checked, serviced or changed and at what intervals. The three hundred is probably both hydraulic filters and oil as well. Oil should go in the fill plug at the back of the tractor. My fill plug is conveniently located just far enough under the fuel tank to make it awkward to fill!
It would probably be due for an engine oil and filter change at the same time.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

One other thing.... be prepared for a little sticker shock when doing a full service!


----------



## Skyharbor (May 13, 2020)

Skyharbor said:


> Thanks PogoBill....yes you are right, I went back to the "Operator's Manual" and it only marginally mentions that one filter is the hydraulic oil filter and the other one for the hydrostatic drive. But no mention of where to even add fluid to replace the fluid that I would lose when changing the filters. Not very well written for newbies. The diagrams do show one horizontal and one vertical but little else. My NH has 269 hours on it, and the rec is for change at 300 hours, but not sure if that is for the filters or the fluid too. You tractor experts find this funny, the problems and questions we have, but these manuals should be more user friendly.


----------



## Skyharbor (May 13, 2020)

Thanks PogoBill, I do think there is a check list and from memory since I am not in the barn, I seem to think 500 hours is the suggested range for the oil change. I see the rear PTO area there is a dipstick, and the oil looks clean. But not sure that is where it is filled. And for this "new" discovery, the hydrostatic filter, I will have to find out where its fill plug is. Thanks for your help, very appreciated as I build my learning base for this tractor.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

One problem I have with Kubota hydraulic fluid... It is so clear that it is very difficult to see on the dipstick, even after many hours of service. Best to check it on a cold day when the fluid is a bit more viscous. I mention this so you don't overfill. But you have to see it on the dipstick to be comfortable.


----------



## Skyharbor (May 13, 2020)

The fluid was pretty amber as i recall. But still not sure where to fill it. Do you think there is one fill plug for both the hydrostatic filter and hydraulic oil filter, or are there two separate fill plugs?


----------

